# Black Lung Photos-



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

FedEx came early and I know people are anxious for photos. I will likely put it on a nato for now. iPhone shots from work.

.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

It is a stunner in person I have to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Dan01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> FedEx came early and I know people are anxious for photos. I will likely put it on a nato for now. iPhone shots from work.
> 
> ...


Sweet *****, I love that crystal...so plexiesque!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes!!!!

Mine will be here by 1030 as well. 

Patiently waiting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

CONGRATS! Looks awesome. Still no tracking # here! ARG!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on your Black Lung Dan. 
Enjoy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

A few more shots. Feels good on the wrist. A nice change from the 750.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Doxa....thank you


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

lab-guy said:


> Doxa....thank you


I second that-you guys really nailed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Unlike the stock pics the lume as yellow as the standard edition...that I regret to own at this point in time.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

As of 8:42 this was in my possession.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice looking watches, gentlemen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats. I’m eagerly awaiting mine. Was hoping to have it before this weekend’s DC GTG, but I know the Doxa team is working as fast as they can. Blessed to have one and I’m grateful to Doxa for all they continue to do.


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Still waiting mine!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I was a fool and had it sold before it even arrived. When I got it this morning I shipped it to the new buyer. Unfortunately I looked in the box first :-( 

It was so nice.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Loving all the photos folks. :-! Helps pass the time until mine shows up...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same here , keep the photos coming 

Really hoped after paying Saturday mine would be on its way by now , patience in respect of watches has never been a strongpoint of mine !


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine arrived this am and I finally got a chance to size it up!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking absolutely wonderful. Health to enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Pics look great, but where’s the Doxa knife?! 🤷.♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome looking piece! Can't wait for mine to arrive. Enjoy it in good health!!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

lab-guy said:


> Doxa....thank you


Absolutely beautiful watch! Enjoy it in the best of health.

Can I please ask where you got the very appealing tropic strap?


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Great shots, guys! Can’t wait to get mine on my wrist.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Great shots, guys! Can’t wait to get mine on my wrist.


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks amazing!!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

These photos arent helping me wait patiently for mine. Congrats on receiving yours!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> Absolutely beautiful watch! Enjoy it in the best of health.
> 
> Can I please ask where you got the very appealing tropic strap?


Just a vintage Swiss Tropic I picked up off EBay


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> These photos arent helping me wait patiently for mine. Congrats on receiving yours!


I hear what you're saying and know what you're talking about. Tap, tap, tap...;-)


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thevenin said:


>


Thanks for the outstanding photos , can't wait for mine to ship !


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

This is a fantastic watch!

Two very quickly taken photos at work, including caseback, taken before the ceremonial peeling off of the protective plastic that will happen later...

The inscription on the case back is very well done - engraved DOXA sailing boat logo and SUB 300 50 Years Anniversary Edition 820-10 Certified Chronometer Swiss Made (as in the other SUB 300 50th models) - but with outer inscription U.S. Divers Limited Edition xxx/300

Looks really good, even through the plastic covers :-d

Cheers!!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm wondering whether to put an isofrane or some kind of rubber strap on mine.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Tropic baby


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> I was a fool and had it sold before it even arrived. When I got it this morning I shipped it to the new buyer. Unfortunately I looked in the box first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It turns out that I'll be getting the watch back! (The buyer was nice enough to return it, and he bought another from the sales forum)


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> It turns out that I'll be getting the watch back! (The buyer was nice enough to return it, and he bought another from the sales forum)


man, that's hilarious but also kind of great that it worked out in the end.

did everyone who receive their watch get an email with tracking info? Or did the package just show up?


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Gee2789 said:


> man, that's hilarious but also kind of great that it worked out in the end.
> 
> did everyone who receive their watch get an email with tracking info? Or did the package just show up?


I would like to know this also. From what I understand they have had problems with their ordering system. Those who made payments on Monday still have no tracking info. It took me an entire week just to get the final payment email after I contacted Doxa for the third time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

My watch arrived in two days after I received the tracking number, before 10.30am to my door, all the way from Vienna, Austria.

So, no complaints here b-)


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Beautifully adjusted and regulated ETA 2824-2 COSC movement - also very little positional variation. Very pleased!


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

Incoming No. 005


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Landset (Nov 21, 2017)

Has anyone been so brave as to open the caseback and scope out the movement? Interested to see how it is decorated.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Landset said:


> Has anyone been so brave as to open the caseback and scope out the movement? Interested to see how it is decorated.


Nooooooooooooooooo :think:


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is mine









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Great shot! What's your wrist size?


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Besides tapatalk, what other ways are there to post photos?? I use to use photo bucket but something changed. It wants to enable third party hosting and I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Giving tapatalk a try, this is #100 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Got it today. 
Few fast pics.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

ripper said:


> Got it today.
> Few fast pics.


Great pics!


----------



## bumba94 (Mar 30, 2016)

Although I like the rice bracelet of Doxa, I prefer Black Lung on nato straps.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wondering whether to put a black or orange isofrane on mine...


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Thevenin said:


>


Where can I get an Aqua Lung sticker like you have on your box?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

YODAHAWK said:


> Where can I get an Aqua Lung sticker like you have on your box?


I got printed myself for personal use. Vinyl stickers.

Aqualung US Divers Logo is not actually accurate, and I could not find it in hi-res neither.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you guys experienced when the hour hand touches around 7 o'clock the Aqua lung logo distort the legibility, making it difficult to see the hour hand


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

leong33 said:


> Have you guys experienced when the hour hand touches around 7 o'clock the Aqua lung logo distort the legibility, making it difficult to see the hour hand


I think that was one reason why the 1960s Black Lung prototype wasn't further used - and the black only Aqua Lung logo was subsequently used. Maybe because the hour hand was harder to read with the former, while diving.

It doesn't bother me at all - I think the colour (yellow and black) logo looks really beautiful and makes the watch so appealing.

cheers!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

leong33 said:


> Have you guys experienced when the hour hand touches around 7 o'clock the Aqua lung logo distort the legibility, making it difficult to see the hour hand


I noticed the same thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## friendharry (Jun 25, 2010)

On BlusharkNato


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## friendharry (Jun 25, 2010)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 12660241


Nice vintage tropic rubber! Looking groovy, man!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

bumba94 said:


> Although I like the rice bracelet of Doxa, I prefer Black Lung on nato straps.
> 
> View attachment 12694435


That looks stunning on that Grey/Orange NATO!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thevenin said:


>


Gorgeous pair! Truly impressive. Enjoy them!


----------



## Landset (Nov 21, 2017)

Great pics. The final mystery is what does the decorated movement look like? Who is the watchmaker among us who can enlighten the rest of us?


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Couldn't help but snap a couple pics with some of the vintage equipment I wear when hanging out with the fishes.


















The old Sharkhunter was looking a little lonely.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice watch. I almost wish I would have gotten one. My last new Doxa purchase was the 1200T Searambler. I've kind of gotten away from watches these days. Enjoy them guys.

Wayne


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thevenin said:


>


How do you find the oem doxa strap? I'm looking for a good rubber strap for mine...

Wonder if anyone here has tried fitting a watchgecko tropic onto their black lung.










Travelling with my black lung.


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Earlier Today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

AbsolutBD said:


> Earlier Today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Not sure why the last upload didn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

nsx_23 said:


> How do you find the oem doxa strap? I'm looking for a good rubber strap for mine...


I like the fit and look a lot, but it may not be the most comfortable choice - depending on the wrist profile.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmm I have a weird wrist so I need something thats pliable and soft.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

nsx_23 said:


> Hmm I have a weird wrist so I need something thats pliable and soft.


In that case the Bonetto Cinturini 295 is for you. Super soft and a vintage style that goes well with the watch.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Magnus said:


> In that case the Bonetto Cinturini 295 is for you. Super soft and a vintage style that goes well with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 12711083


Thank you, Magnus - following your recommendation, I've ordered one of these straps :-! |>


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Magnus said:


> In that case the Bonetto Cinturini 295 is for you. Super soft and a vintage style that goes well with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 12711083


Thats an interesting look.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

nsx_23 said:


> Thats an interesting look.


And if you don't mind the 200 something USD price tag the Oris Diver 65 tropic rubber strap is soft and comfortable. Never tried it on the Doxa thou.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm also looking at the watchgecko tropic and isofrane. I'm just a bit worried the isofrane might overwhelm the watch.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Magnus said:


> And if you don't mind the 200 something USD price tag the Oris Diver 65 tropic rubber strap is soft and comfortable. Never tried it on the Doxa thou.
> 
> View attachment 12716161


:O For 200 USD I could buy a Seiko diver! :O


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Snow day with the BL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> Thank you, Magnus - following your recommendation, I've ordered one of these straps :-! |>


The 295 strap has arrived and it is fabulous! Thanks again Magnus!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Des2471 said:


> The 295 strap has arrived and it is fabulous! Thanks again Magnus!


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

My Aqua Lung next to Mel Fisher's ashes in The Chart Room....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

I got the shot that I was hoping to originally get. It was all circumstantial, guess it took some time in La Jolla to make it right.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

My doxa with some friends


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Magnus said:


> View attachment 12736343


Beautiful photo Magnus! Enjoy it in the best of good health.

Is that the Yobokies 20/18 BOR bracelet for DOXA? If so, do you know if the same endlinks fit the SUB 300 50th and the SUB 1200T? The cases are different thicknesses. Are the endlinks solid, and do you please have photos of the clasp? Sorry for so many questions... Many thanks!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

My orange isofrane arrived! What an awesome combination.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Did anyone manage to get a photo of an open BL and whether there is any decoration of the movement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Got bit by the DOXA bug too late to join the Black Lung party. I did buy a Searambler Anniversary 300 and it's amazing. So I pre-ordered the Divingstar Poseiden. But I still have a soft spot for the Aqua Lung. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Damn
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I hope you will get a Black Lung. These things sometimes happen at the most unexpected of times...

The 300 Searambler 50th is a fantastic watch - enjoy it in the best of good health!

All the best


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Des2471 said:


> I hope you will get a Black Lung. These things sometimes happen at the most unexpected of times...
> 
> The 300 Searambler 50th is a fantastic watch - enjoy it in the best of good health!
> 
> All the best


Thanks! The Searambler is gorgeous. Plan on keeping that one for a long time.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

Just out of curiosity why was this model so popular? Was it the logo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Redfury said:


> Just out of curiosity why was this model so popular? Was it the logo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thevenin said:


>


Simply beautiful! Enjoy them in the best of good health.

Cheers!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Des2471 said:


> Simply beautiful! Enjoy them in the best of good health.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you, and same to you...


----------

